# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Not enough space on temporary disk.

## andy18

Hi,

I am getting the below error on my asp script :

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '8007000e'

[Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Not enough space on temporary disk.

The server hard disc space is still large ( around 15Gb ) and I have cleared the files in the temp folder.

I am using DSN connection in my asp script.

Any suggesstion?

----------


## MAK

http://bullseye.electricvine.com/support_errors.asp#6

http://www.tek-tips.com/gviewthread....709/qid/588191

----------


## andy18

Hi Mak,

Thanks for the link.I solve it by using the first link ...

 :Big Grin:

----------

